# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Sakroponiran cerviks

## tender

Sutra mi je termin,jučer sam bila na kontroli i doktor mi je rekao da sam još uvijek skroz zatvorena i da mi je cerviks sakroponiran tj. nije centriran na izlaz iz rodnice da tako kažem. Zanima me je li itko imao slično iskustvo i zna li netko otežava li takva građa i položaj cerviksa porod...

----------


## Vishnja

Imala ja, citavu proslu trudnocu cerviks mi je bio sakroponiran.
Cim je krenulo otvaranje, uz malu manuelnu pomoc ginicke, sve se 'centriralo" i porodjaj se dovrsio lako i brzo, bez epi...

----------


## anamix

imam i ja. veli doktor da cu trebati malu pomoc da se to centrira, ali navodno nije nista ni tesko ni bolno. veli doktor da su neke zene jednbostavno tako gradjene, a neki lijecnici misle da je taj cerviks cesci kod zena koje se aktivno bave sportom. ja mislim da je kod mene to, ali mozda si u medjuvremenu rodila pa sve vec znas i sama  :Smile:

----------


## anamix

ja rodila i taj cerviks mi je bio najmanji problem   :Smile:  nitko ga nije ni spomenuo kao poteškoću. ako su ga i 'centrirali' ja nisam ništa skužila koliko me sve ostalo boljelo

----------

